# Veggie pigout



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well Ive been gone for 3 days and my mom said she didnt give them any veggies while I was gone so I made them a little feast today It was romaine, brocolli, carrot, green bell pepper, raspberries( which they were not at all interested in) and blueberries ( same as raspberries). Aeros been dropping some feathers lately, I think due to the heat so shes looking a little rough. VERY picture heavy  youve been warned!

























































































Aero coming in for the steal


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww wow they seem have missed their veg, they are so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yup they had a big meal and then took a nap


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

mmmmm making me hungry... looks yummy. and they seam to really enjoy their vegies.... cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute,Sarah!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

are they piggies or birdies? ;-)


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, wish my two would eat their broccoli like yours! Yum!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Belinda brocolli is their favourite, cooked or raw they always devour it I have a hard time getting them to eat anything thats not green so I was really happy they both ate some carrots.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Man I wish my birds and kids would eat their veggies like that.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Tooooo cute!!!

Clementine pigged out on corn on the cob yesterday and then tried to mouth-feed it to me, in front of my husband's entire family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visit my Etsy store at ClementinesCage.Easy.com and get 10% off with code "tieltalk".


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I got the Tapatalk too for Iphone! So easy. 


Man, I can't get Lulu to eat corn on the cob. I tried. Actually, I ALMOST succeeded with eggs the other day. I tried putting it between my fingers and she took a piece and then shook her head lol. I have a hard time getting Lulu to eat anything not green either. For now, I have to alternate between broccoli, kale, bok choy, arugula and green peppers. Green peppers I just started on. I have tried carrots and stuff, but it's a no go so far!

In fact, here's a photo of the bok choy pig out last night. It's really really blurry b/c I had to act quick, but her face was in it most of the time and she only came out of the vegetable to chew. lol

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/a0b808a1.jpg


Sarah- Sorry for posting in your thread! It was along the same subject line.


----------

